#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the main IIOT devices are currently in use?

## Bhavya

The Industrial Internet of Things or IIoT primarily referred to the numerous sets of devices that grind together through IOT connectivity to help industrial and manufacturing procedures. Can you guys tell me what are the main IIOT devices are currently in use?

----------

